

This is the first interesting search engine since Google - karli
http://qz.com/129879/this-is-the-first-interesting-search-engine-since-google/

======
jgalt212
Blippex's secret sauce, the page viewed X time spent matrix, can be largely
replicated by Google without having to resort to a browser plug-in by just
mining their own Google Analytics database. So where does that leave Blippex?

